# Gold Tip Pierce Platinum Arrow Shaft



## strother69 (Apr 17, 2011)

Has any one had a chance to shoot these or work with them at all ? I was thinking about trying them for field this year.Are they as small ar smaller then vaps ?


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

Haven't played with them, but plan on getting them. They are about the same diameter as an Easton ace, depending on what spine you choose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvcnvc (Jan 27, 2009)

Where can one get info about them? I do not see them on their website yet!!


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

strother69 said:


> Has any one had a chance to shoot these or work with them at all ? I was thinking about trying them for field this year.Are they as small ar smaller then vaps ?


I believe they are .166 ID which is the same as vaps so depending on wall thickness they should be real close.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I just saw these at my LBS. They look sweet other than only coming in GOLD nocks and inserts. One of the guys there was setting his bow up for them. 
I am still trying to decide on what to go with. Injexsions, VAP, these...


----------



## wvgreen3d (Aug 5, 2006)

got a dozen all done up by jerry at southshore at the house!!! ill try to remember to post pics later..... gold nock bushing and gold tough inserts


----------



## flozell_a (Jul 3, 2011)

They're great for me so far!!!! They've been grouping out to 80yds (when I do my part) and I have another buddy who's had the same results. 

Make sure you cut from both ends, square the ends and don't use hot melt. Goldtip tip grip is working great or something similar would be best. Mine are cut to 26" carbon, 340, 3 FF silent Knights 3" and finished out at 395grns. Lighter than I wanted to be but the inserts accept the GT weights so you can adjust.


----------



## AlphaburnerEBR (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## AlphaburnerEBR (Aug 27, 2011)

flozell_a said:


> They're great for me so far!!!! They've been grouping out to 80yds (when I do my part) and I have another buddy who's had the same results.
> 
> Make sure you cut from both ends, square the ends and don't use hot melt. Goldtip tip grip is working great or something similar would be best. Mine are cut to 26" carbon, 340, 3 FF silent Knights 3" and finished out at 395grns. Lighter than I wanted to be but the inserts accept the GT weights so you can adjust.


can you give us a measurement of how much it adds to end of arrow length wise? Also how does it perform as in pulling out of bag and rhinehart type targets


----------



## Pin Wheel (Oct 13, 2007)

wvgreen3d said:


> got a dozen all done up by jerry at southshore at the house!!! ill try to remember to post pics later..... gold nock bushing and gold tough inserts


Is it true that yu need to go to a stiffer spine then what yu normally shoot because of the extra 43 grain outsert on the end someone told me to treat it as like I shot a 125 grain head the extra weight of the outsert on end weighed 43 grain because I'm shooting 100 grain broadhead hope this make sense


----------



## AlphaburnerEBR (Aug 27, 2011)

Pin Wheel said:


> Is it true that yu need to go to a stiffer spine then what yu normally shoot because of the extra 43 grain outsert on the end someone told me to treat it as like I shot a 125 grain head the extra weight of the outsert on end weighed 43 grain because I'm shooting 100 grain broadhead hope this make sense


depends on your setup if you'd need a stiffer spine, but if your shooting a average insert weight and 100 gr tip, then yes count the 43 grain hyrbid insert/ousert as a 125 head.
for example;
i use 18 gr insert a and 125 grain head.
with the 43 insert i could use a 100 grain head and not change anything still 143 grains up front
but if you use 18 gr insert 100 grain head then you switch to the 43 in/outsert you add 25 grains up front


----------



## WhitetailAce (May 16, 2012)

I have a couple dozen sitting at home I have fletched with different vanes for testing, but I am still waiting on the points and pin bushings from GT. When I was fletching my shafts I used a Victory Vap pin bushing. They fit the shaft just fine providing I used a little plastic wrap to hold them in snug.


----------



## pronghorn (Jul 16, 2003)

I am shooting a very similar set up to flozell_a. I am shooting 4-2.3" Superspines from Vanetec though. My groups at long range have been phenomenal! I am shooting them so well tht I have been shootign them for indoor 3D as well. They don't "fat shaft" any lines, but they are consistently in the middle.


----------



## AlphaburnerEBR (Aug 27, 2011)

pronghorn said:


> I am shooting a very similar set up to flozell_a. I am shooting 4-2.3" Superspines from Vanetec though. My groups at long range have been phenomenal! I am shooting them so well tht I have been shootign them for indoor 3D as well. They don't "fat shaft" any lines, but they are consistently in the middle.


same question as above, how well do they remove from a bag target or rhinehart type target


----------



## pronghorn (Jul 16, 2003)

AlphaburnerEBR said:


> same question as above, how well do they remove from a bag target or rhinehart type target


They pull great out of 3D targets and layered foam targets. Pulling them out of bag targets is another matter entirely.


----------



## strother69 (Apr 17, 2011)

Do they have glue in points for them yet?


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

strother69 said:


> Do they have glue in points for them yet?


yes. Lancaster has all the components on their website


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

I thought I saw a thread or two where some folks were complaining about them wobbling or something like that. Maybe a bad batch or something. But they sure are intriguing.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

With a Firenock outsert they would be worth trying. Without it they are not IMO


----------



## AlphaburnerEBR (Aug 27, 2011)

HoosierArcher88 said:


> I thought I saw a thread or two where some folks were complaining about them wobbling or something like that. Maybe a bad batch or something. But they sure are intriguing.


yeah i saw that thread also, he also posted a review on lancaster website.
IMO he was doing something wrong with those arrows, the rep he was working with even commented that he personally inspected the arrows and they were 100% accurate to the .0025 straightness. Some people just cant be pleased or is looking for free equipment by complaining. If you get a perfect straight arrow .0000001 straight (exaggeration) and you don't square off the ends or glue inserts in wrong etc... that arrow just became "wobbly"


----------



## AlphaburnerEBR (Aug 27, 2011)

orarcher said:


> With a Firenock outsert they would be worth trying. Without it they are not IMO


I know firenock is good, but why are you already giving up on the new GT design without trying?


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

I have the regular Pierces on order from Gold Tip. Should be here anytime. I will be running them for field. Looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

AlphaburnerEBR said:


> yeah i saw that thread also, he also posted a review on lancaster website.
> IMO he was doing something wrong with those arrows, the rep he was working with even commented that he personally inspected the arrows and they were 100% accurate to the .0025 straightness. Some people just cant be pleased or is looking for free equipment by complaining. If you get a perfect straight arrow .0000001 straight (exaggeration) and you don't square off the ends or glue inserts in wrong etc... that arrow just became "wobbly"


 He was not lieing....i didnt know the guy from the next customer and he came into the shop i frequent. he want us to take a look at them to make sure he wasn't crazy...and they infact had a terrible run out/wobble the last 3-4" of the shafts he brought in...1 was crazy how much it wobbled in the arrow spinner...the others werent nearly as bad. But you could defianlty see how bad they were with the naked eye..


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

BowHuntnKY said:


> He was not lieing....i didnt know the guy from the next customer and he came into the shop i frequent. he want us to take a look at them to make sure he wasn't crazy...and they infact had a terrible run out/wobble the last 3-4" of the shafts he brought in...1 was crazy how much it wobbled in the arrow spinner...the others werent nearly as bad. But you could defianlty see how bad they were with the naked eye..


We've seen a bunch of gold tip arrows recently that have some pretty bad wobble. Gold tip had us send them back and they acknowledged the issue. Problem is, when they send back replacements, they're just as wobbly! They are no where near .001 straightness on a dial indicator and have some serious visual wobble on a spinner. I ordered a set of XXX's for indoor that were reaching .009-.014 on the dial. I almost made a video.

I love gold tip shafts, but recently something is going on. Gillingham seems to be un helpful when we get him on the phone. He talks about how he tunes his bow around issues rather than telling us the arrows are in fact bad. 

I want a set of pierce for field this year but might go a different direction. Kind of disappointing


----------



## flozell_a (Jul 3, 2011)

AlphaburnerEBR said:


> can you give us a measurement of how much it adds to end of arrow length wise? Also how does it perform as in pulling out of bag and rhinehart type targets


I'm going to try to be as clear as possible. The collar comes back about 1/2" onto the carbon. This puts the back of the FP/BH almost 1" further out. (The collar is closer to 1 3/8" total.). Measuring the difference in the nock groove from my pro hunters, the pierce is 1/2" shorter. Therefore, I cut these 1/2" shorter carbon to carbon and when you measure them against my pro hunters they are basically identical in length. 

Did that make sense?


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

orarcher said:


> With a Firenock outsert they would be worth trying. Without it they are not IMO


Firenock has nothing on the Goldtip system for the Pierce arrows. The insert/outsert combo and footer of the Goldtip is far better than the Firenock system as far as I am concerned and yes I have had and have both.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

brokenlittleman said:


> Firenock has nothing on the Goldtip system for the Pierce arrows. The insert/outsert combo and footer of the Goldtip is far better than the Firenock system as far as I am concerned and yes I have had and have both.


Honestly when I first looked at the design I said no way because it appeared the same as the VAP system that is very weak. BUT after reading your post I looked again and now I see the difference GT design is certainly better than VAP and looks as it would be a strong system.


----------



## Rnellie (Jan 19, 2015)

I am new to the micro-diameter arrow concept so please enlighten me on the ballistic collar. Since our season is over here in SC I was dead set on making the switch to injexions within the next few weeks. Then I saw GT came out with the Pierce. I have been shooting GT Hunter 400s for the past 5 yrs so I would prefer to sick with GT and not have to make the deep six switch. 

Is there any other option other than using the Ballistic Collar for these arrows? Can you go without? I'm not too sure how I feel about putting that on my arrow. My setup is 100% for deer hunting. I shoot a Nitrum Turbo, 27" draw, and 70lb.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here is a quick clip comparing the Gold Tip Pierce Platinum and a Easton Carbon Injexion

https://vimeo.com/151258498


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Great info


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Ya, thats terrible.....actually rediculous
And thank you for making that video.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Really great info thanks !


----------



## Tipsntails7 (Feb 21, 2013)

That's really really really bad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Dang. Was seriously considering these for the 80# Carbon Defiant 34 I have on order. I wish the carbon injexions came in a .250-.280 spine. Anyone know how the black eagles are for spine consistency?


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

I use the BEA Carnivores in 250. Very consistent as far as straightness. Also consistent in spine but not as good as what Shane showed on his video for the Eastons. Much better though than his sample of the Gold Tip Pierce


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

c5mrr270 said:


> Dang. Was seriously considering these for the 80# Carbon Defiant 34 I have on order. I wish the carbon injexions came in a .250-.280 spine. Anyone know how the black eagles are for spine consistency?


Black eagles generally test very well. Just not as tough as the Injexions but they are a very good arrow. 

Your welcome guys !!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Looks like it'll come down to Black Eagle Deep Impacts and Easton Deep Six FMJ.


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

That really surprises me... Wow. I hope the pro hunters aren't that bad, that's what I shoot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

I like there insert/outsert system, basically a built in footer, but all the talk about consistency has me worried, will there insert system work on any other shafts?


----------



## AlphaburnerEBR (Aug 27, 2011)

ok i like the video, its very educating, BUT for hunting and usually shooting 40 yds and under (for most hunters) i dont see that affecting accuracy as much as it seems, you can use a .006 straightness shaft and harvest game easily out to 60 yds. Just have a well tuned bow and have a consistent shot. So for those looking into the PIERCE shafts or other than easton , buy a single shaft or so and try them you might be surprised.

and on a side note, if easton would offer more .300 spine they probably make more sales ( carbon injexions)


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

For what it's worth .006 shafts can give you tons of issues with consistent broadhead flight if the consistency is not there and you are not indexed accordingly with each shaft. 

Tighter tolerance shafts just give you better all around performance. They equal easier tuning and better broadhead flight regardless of what brand you shoot. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaburnerEBR (Aug 27, 2011)

ontarget7 said:


> For what it's worth .006 shafts can give you tons of issues with consistent broadhead flight if the consistency is not there and you are not indexed accordingly with each shaft.
> 
> Tighter tolerance shafts just give you better all around performance. They equal easier tuning and better broadhead flight regardless of what brand you shoot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i shoot .006 arrows and have no issues out to 60 yds with broadheads, slick tricks, (farthest i practice with broadheads) i use bloodpsort arrows and still have harvest time ht-2 in my quiver. i agree that tighter tolerances give better performance ,thats a given, im just saying if your using the shafts for hunting those tolerances wont affect much at all.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

AlphaburnerEBR said:


> i shoot .006 arrows and have no issues out to 60 yds with broadheads, slick tricks, (farthest i practice with broadheads) i use bloodpsort arrows and still have harvest time ht-2 in my quiver. i agree that tighter tolerances give better performance ,thats a given, im just saying if your using the shafts for hunting those tolerances wont affect much at all.


I have seen some horrible .006 shafts so consider yourself lucky. 

Depends how accurate you want to be


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Easton makes good arrows no doubt about that.

Expensive but you get what you pay for I guess.

Someone else did a test like this a while back. I think the worst was victory. Easton's ACC performed the best if I remember correctly...


----------



## YoungShooter93 (Feb 2, 2015)

this is extremely disappointing as i have been waiting for my local shop to get them. looks like i will be having them spin them before i buy anything


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

The Pierce arrow in the video is not at all bad, it's just not as tight tolerance wise as the Carbon Injexion. 

There used to be a time when Gold Tip was as tight as the Eastons, I even still have some old ones that are as true as the Carbon Injexion. It's just last few years they have not been as tight when testing them. 

For guys shooting them, you will be just fine. For guys that are picky about there arrows being true, the Injexions would be a tighter tolerance option on average when testing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> The Pierce arrow in the video is not at all bad, it's just not as tight tolerance wise as the Carbon Injexion.
> 
> There used to be a time when Gold Tip was as tight as the Eastons, I even still have some old ones that are as true as the Carbon Injexion. It's just last few years they have not been as tight when testing them.
> 
> ...


I think the biggest issue is the spine consistency across the batch.

I hate to ask you to waste time testing but can you test the spine across the dozen batch between the Easton and the goldtips? To see which has the greatest variance from best arrow to worst and see which is the closest to the actual listed spine on average?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

enkriss said:


> I think the biggest issue is the spine consistency across the batch.
> 
> I hate to ask you to waste time testing but can you test the spine across the dozen batch between the Easton and the goldtips? To see which has the greatest variance from best arrow to worst and see which is the closest to the actual listed spine on average?


Have already done that quite a few times

Consistency goes to Easton hands down

I would like to see GT get back to the days of old but for whatever reason they have opened up the tolerances the last few years. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tipsntails7 (Feb 21, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> The Pierce arrow in the video is not at all bad, it's just not as tight tolerance wise as the Carbon Injexion.
> 
> There used to be a time when Gold Tip was as tight as the Eastons, I even still have some old ones that are as true as the Carbon Injexion. It's just last few years they have not been as tight when testing them.
> 
> ...


For the price they are demanding for those I actually would call that bad..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Tipsntails7 said:


> For the price they are demanding for those I actually would call that bad..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will let others be the judge of that. 

There is a reason I shoot what I do [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

Tipsntails7 said:


> For the price they are demanding for those I actually would call that bad..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly what I was thinking! Guess I'll stick with what I've been shooting!

SCFox


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

I have been shooting them for the last two days s quite a bit with no issues, field points and broad heads!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaburnerEBR (Aug 27, 2011)

id like to try the injexions i just think it put me on the weak side of spine. 
I shoot 70lbs 28.5 DL usually 430 grain arrow. cut to 27 shortest. 
thats why i have to stick with other brands, i might try axis this year


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

AlphaburnerEBR said:


> id like to try the injexions i just think it put me on the weak side of spine.
> I shoot 70lbs 28.5 DL usually 430 grain arrow. cut to 27 shortest.
> thats why i have to stick with other brands, i might try axis this year


I shoot the 330 Carbon Injexions with a Hoyt Nitrum Turbo 28/74 with perfect bareshaft flight out to 60 yards. Killed a mule deer this year at 68 yards with a fixed blade head. 
They are cut to 26.5" raw shaft with two D6 HIT inserts and 100 gr heads


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

OnTarget, what has been the most consistent skinny arrow you've tested that is available in a .250-.280 spine? I know there's not many, basically VAPs, x-impacts, and deep six fmjs.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

c5mrr270 said:


> OnTarget, what has been the most consistent skinny arrow you've tested that is available in a .250-.280 spine? I know there's not many, basically VAPs, x-impacts, and deep six fmjs.


Deep Six FMJ's then X-impacts out of those

The Axis would be a solid choice as well. Not quite as tight tolerances but another consistent option for a mid range price arrow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaburnerEBR (Aug 27, 2011)

ontarget7 said:


> Deep Six FMJ's then X-impacts out of those
> 
> The Axis would be a solid choice as well. Not quite as tight tolerances but another consistent option for a mid range price arrow
> 
> ...


i know this thread went from GT pierce to other shafts but i have a question,

have you ( or anyone reading this ) shot and hunted with fmj? i wanted to know how well they handled not bending and such


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

AlphaburnerEBR said:


> i know this thread went from GT pierce to other shafts but i have a question,
> 
> have you ( or anyone reading this ) shot and hunted with fmj? i wanted to know how well they handled not bending and such


I feel the Carbon Injexions are tougher. 

If you like to bareshaft tune be careful with the FMJ version and start off at close range and make adjustments accordingly. If you are to far off on your tune you can bend them fairly easy depending on the angle the bareshaft hits the target 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaburnerEBR (Aug 27, 2011)

i just wanna say i hate arrows LOL
too many shafts too many different variables and it racks your brain trying to decide which one and hope your right


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

Wonder how well an arrow build with Carbon Injexions and using the pierce insert system would work out...vs switching all my broadheads to Deep Six threads?? That's the only reason I switched from my VAPs up to BE Rampages...the halfsert/outserts systems available for VAPs just were a pain...I tried both Firenock and Victory Penetrators. I will say my Rampages are no where near as accurate or as consistent than my VAPs were for me.


----------



## Tipsntails7 (Feb 21, 2013)

JDUB007 said:


> Wonder how well an arrow build with Carbon Injexions and using the pierce insert system would work out...vs switching all my broadheads to Deep Six threads?? That's the only reason I switched from my VAPs up to BE Rampages...the halfsert/outserts systems available for VAPs just were a pain...I tried both Firenock and Victory Penetrators. I will say my Rampages are no where near as accurate or as consistent than my VAPs were for me.


That's exactly what I plan on doing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

You can use the pierce components with a VAP


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

What does the pierce system weigh?


----------



## pronghorn (Jul 16, 2003)

Having read all of the negative stuff about the Pierce, has me questioning a few things. If they are so bad why have I shot my best 100 yard groups with them? If they are so bad, how did I just manage to win a local 3D triple crown in the open class with a hunting bow? If they are so bad, how did I manage to have the high score overall at the same triple crown?

I have found them to be an incredibly forgiving arrow. I have not shot fixed heads in quite some time, but I can say that the Pierce hit dead on out to 90 yards with my Grim Reapers. Cut them where they need to be cut, square the ends and shoot the center out of the target.


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

enkriss said:


> What does the pierce system weigh?


43 grains


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> Deep Six FMJ's then X-impacts out of those
> 
> The Axis would be a solid choice as well. Not quite as tight tolerances but another consistent option for a mid range price arrow
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I used to shoot axis but I didn't have much luck with the HIT system so I was looking for something I could get an outsert for.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

c5mrr270 said:


> 43 grains


Thanks


----------



## AlphaburnerEBR (Aug 27, 2011)

For those that missed it before, sales flyer for the pierce


AlphaburnerEBR said:


> View attachment 3523474


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

ontarget7 said:


> The Pierce arrow in the video is not at all bad, it's just not as tight tolerance wise as the Carbon Injexion.
> 
> There used to be a time when Gold Tip was as tight as the Eastons, I even still have some old ones that are as true as the Carbon Injexion. It's just last few years they have not been as tight when testing them.
> 
> ...



Were those both full length shafts you were spinning?

What did each shaft actually measure for length?

I don't put much stock in the Ram tester. Anybody who has used one knows how easily the readings can be manipulated by slight pressure variations when rotating the shaft or where you physically contact the shaft in relationship to the bearings as you rotate it. 

I would like to see you spin test one of the pierces after it was cut to 28" with the cuts being identified from spinning it first meaning cut out the straightest part of the shaft. I do this on all my arrows thats why the labels never match. Anyone that understands how carbon arrows are made knows the hardest parts to get straight are the ends. 

The elephant in the room that nobody seems to be able to answer is what do these tolerance issues equate to real world. Meaning what will that wobbly pierce shaft do out of a shooting machine at 50yds? If I had to bet on it I would say it would be equal to the injection. 

One thing is for sure is that reality is whatever people's perception is. So if people believe that the wobbly pierce won't shoot then they probably are not going to buy it. This is something GT needs to address. 

As for myself I would shoot the pierces over the injections any day of the week and twice on Sunday without the slightest reservation.

To each his own.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

IRISH_11 said:


> Were those both full length shafts you were spinning?
> 
> What did each shaft actually measure for length?
> 
> ...


When you're spending $30 more for the Pierce Platinum shafts, you should expect that they are at least as consistent as the Injections that are $30 cheaper, especially since they are rated with "tighter" tolerances. If you just want a .166" diameter shaft, the more consistent and less expensive shaft would most likely win out every time unless you have some sort of bias against one company or if you have some other criteria you're trying to meet. 

It is true that these companies rate these shafts at 28" but that doesn't do people much good if they require a longer arrow than that.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

IRISH_11 said:


> Were those both full length shafts you were spinning?
> 
> What did each shaft actually measure for length?
> 
> ...


This addresses some great points. The implication of the test is probably worth more time and discussion then the effects of the wobble in regards to practicality.


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

Wow! I don't know that I have ever been referred to as unhelpful. I go out of my way to help! Some might not want the advices I give because it does not suite their understanding of the game but I ensure you it is in the best interest of all parties. 

First I would like to clear a few things up and give some pointers so that you can have the best experience with any arrow. 

1. The Kinetic Platinum Pierce and Kinetic Kaos are both +/-.0025 straightness. That means when you put a dial indicator in the middle or a laser as we do it, on a 28" span the readout will be less than .005.
2. That being said there are techniques to build arrows that are better than just hacking them off and gluing an insert on. On the You Tube link on the website at www.goldtip.com there are several videos on building arrow where I cover the best way to cut shafts down to get the best finished product. "You can only buy a certain level of accuracy and 90% of hunters probably cannot outshoot a factory fletched XT grade arrow. You can always build an arrow better by following certain procedures 
3. That being said there are those that build there own arrows and go the extra mile and get better results. We live within the confines of the material and processes we work with and we strive to understand it better all the time and improve our processes. 
4.. Gold Tip's customer service is top notch and we will take care of any concern you might have. We are more than objective and truly want our customers to have a great experience. 

I truly do not like to be berated by people who do not even list their name on the post! Especially after all the help I give out in the industry every year


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

spec wise the pierce's are about perfect for what im looking for. my only concern has been the 2pc outsert. Will we see a .001 Tim? I dont necessarily need them, just odd seeing gold tip not have .001's in them


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

Im thinking a .001 might come next year. There is a lot of effort being put into engineering. Its not that easy to build .001 carbon shafts. If guys will follow my techniques on cutting they should get good results. The 2 piece outsert is really good actually. About 5 time stronger than a full outsert. You can run HIT if you really hate them but I would give them a shot. Youll need to pay attention the broadhead alignment issues that are created by longer components and broadheads but that is fundamentals 101. There is a writeup in the Arrow University portion of the website that covers it.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to answer. Your input is greatly appreciated. Had good luck with my UL pros and Kinetic XT's, so seeing the new pierces has peaked my interest in a hunting arrow for this year. Will you guys have a booth or anything at vegas?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

IRISH_11 said:


> Were those both full length shafts you were spinning?
> 
> What did each shaft actually measure for length?
> 
> ...



Both at 29" long raw shaft

By all means shoot what you want and can assure you the test was not manipulated. LOL 

I put quite a bit of stock when testing with the RAM. Can even tell you the reaction you would get when tuning just how you index to those readings. 

When you know how to use the equipment it is quite easy to see how the results can be very repeatable and not manipulated. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

x-cutter said:


> Im thinking a .001 might come next year. There is a lot of effort being put into engineering. Its not that easy to build .001 carbon shafts. If guys will follow my techniques on cutting they should get good results. The 2 piece outsert is really good actually. About 5 time stronger than a full outsert. You can run HIT if you really hate them but I would give them a shot. Youll need to pay attention the broadhead alignment issues that are created by longer components and broadheads but that is fundamentals 101. There is a writeup in the Arrow University portion of the website that covers it.


Thanks for stopping in Tim. Really enjoy your videos and appreciate the time it takes to make them. I watched all the Pro Archery Series videos this last year and when I saw the Pierce come out, it made me wonder if you'd be using them this year?


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

Tim didn't you shoot he Pierce's last year as a prototype in one of the European archery events?


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

ontarget7 said:


> Both at 29" long raw shaft
> 
> By all means shoot what you want and can assure you the test was not manipulated. LOL
> 
> ...



Not trying to pick a fight or anything OT7 I just know from experience that he Ram tester is a crude piece of equipment. It can ballpark tell you static spine. I say ballpark because there is no way to zero the tester for any residual bend in the shaft. I've indexed more than my fair share of arrows using a RAM tester. That's why I don't bother indexing anymore. I shoot my completed arrows out of a machine. I shoot a Hamskea so I can pretty much index the shaft where ever I need to and not have any issues with Vane clearance. 

Indexing a bare shaft is a futile exercise in my opinion as it in no way represents how the completed shaft will react when shot from the bow. Every single component you install on or in an arrow shaft has run out. The completed arrow assembly dictates the manor in which the column loading forces are transferred from string to arrow.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

No biggie
I just simply disagree
I do it all the time with very good results. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

I cannot wait to get my Pierce's, get them setup and shooting. I'll report back when I do 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thebeav (Jul 1, 2005)

I have some on orders as well and plan on putting them to good use. Tim is always helpful and there whenever I have asked a question or needed help.


----------



## bassmasterjk (Nov 29, 2015)

I got 6 few months ago when they first came out. I was shocked how bad they spun. Cut from both ends, still way way to much for the price! Id stay away, for the price its just not worth it


strother69 said:


> Has any one had a chance to shoot these or work with them at all ? I was thinking about trying them for field this year.Are they as small ar smaller then vaps ?


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

Is it the shafts themselves that wobble or the built arrow with inserts that causes the wobble?


----------



## AlphaburnerEBR (Aug 27, 2011)

Shane, what was the tolerance in the video of the pierce? how far were they out?


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Gold tip has gone down hill the last couple years imo. Had to return dozens of pro hunters last year because they wobbled like crazy. I think Easton, Victory and BE are all superior from my testing.


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

JDUB007 said:


> Is it the shafts themselves that wobble or the built arrow with inserts that causes the wobble?


The shaft itself when measured as Shane did on the RAM spine tester


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

AlphaburnerEBR said:


> Shane, what was the tolerance in the video of the pierce? how far were they out?


I have 6 on hand and one comes in at .0025
The worst one comes in at .007


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

This thread may steer me away, would the two piece insert system work on injexion shafts?


----------



## AlphaburnerEBR (Aug 27, 2011)

ontarget7 said:


> I have 6 on hand and one comes in at .0025
> The worst one comes in at .007
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if the truly are that off, then GT could get in trouble for false advertising in a way couldnt they?


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

Shane you ever run the VAPs on your RAM tester? How do they compare to the injexions? I think I may try to do a build with VAPs and the pierce insert/footer components. I like the gpi of the VAPs at .300 spine.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

When the VAP's first came out they were not the greatest for tolerances but they have stepped it up and the last few years have been very good. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phenomarcher (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow. I was looking to get some Ultralight pros, but all the straightness inconsistencies discussed here does worry me. I do wonder if this is a recent problem with GT. Any experiences from people who recently bought from gt?


----------



## Boubou (May 15, 2010)

Saw Shane's video, interesting.
Now I was just wondering anyone tested the GT ultralight pros for straightness? Supposed to be 0.001


----------



## xhammer23 (Dec 25, 2014)

We talked to Tim Gillingham over the phone about it so the issue is known and that was last summer therefor I would assume that they have better QC now. But it would be hard to tell if the arrows you get are from last year or this year unless they changed the graphics.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Boubou said:


> Saw Shane's video, interesting.
> Now I was just wondering anyone tested the GT ultralight pros for straightness? Supposed to be 0.001


I spin tested a dozen 2015 Velocity Pros when I got them this year. They are the same shaft as the Ultralight Pros. My dozen did not spin well and about half the shafts looked to be out of the .001 tolerances. I don't have a RAM tester though so this was just done by eye on a spinner. They didn't spin as well as some cheaper Easton shafts that I had so I assumed that they weren't making .001". GT did say that they would replace them and that the guy I was dealing with would personally select a dozen that spun well. However, I haven't gotten back to him about it just yet.


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

My shop had to send back about 6 dozen pro hunters that were insanely wobbly on the arrow spinner. Also sent back 4 dozen xxx's that were easily .010 on the ram spine tester. I checked my 22's after finding out about this and sure enough, wobbly as hell. I'm going to be switching over to Easton's. I can't mentally be ok with how bad these 'pro grade' shafts are. Even cutting from both ends wouldn't help no matter what shaft. Gold tips used to be the best out there. This is unfortunately no longer the case.


----------



## dvrmn (Oct 29, 2015)

My son got a dozen of the bare shaft Kinetic Platinum's. We removed the brass collars and installed knock bushings, glued in 110 grain tips and glued veins on. They are cut to 26.5 inches. He has a 26" draw length shooting 50lbs out of a Bowtech Fanatic. He is shooting them at 246 fps and VERY VERY straight! The only complaint we have is they seem to be brittle in comparison to the rest of the GT arrows. Today he was shooting at a target 88 yards away and missed, hitting soft dirt and ferns behind the target. He made two shots, missing both. Both arrows snapped at the same spot in the shaft, about two inches towards the tip from center. He didnt hit a rock or anything hard in the ground and being 88 yards away...only shooting 50lbs I would have expected these to survive! I know his GT Hunter Pros have survived a lot more beating than this.


----------



## jolonicc (Jan 31, 2016)

I have spent "wasted" a lot of time and money trying to get these to work. I think they may have some warping issues, like my father in law did with his, but I think they have a spine issue. I shoot XT Hunters normally and was giving the micro-diameter a try. If they will not own up to the sizing being incorrect, a production issue, or ensuring they are training shops to cut arrows correct, i am moving brands completely.


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Tagged


----------



## thebeav (Jul 1, 2005)

No issues with mine they spin pretty good and group great.


----------



## dukeofwails (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow. This is disheartening. I love my gold tops and just got a dozen velocity pros. As well as two dozen pro hunters... And I haven't tested them. I don't have a RAM. I'm hoping I haven't wasted my money. To be honest, tuning my velocities has been an issue.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyreb954 (Jan 23, 2011)

But we're these the black label tested. Or the gold label? Ovousily there is a huge difference


----------



## pronghorn (Jul 16, 2003)

I am shooting the Platinums, I cannot vouch for everyone else.


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

I did. I took seconds at Wales with the 250's. I just a tourney this weekend and they performed very well and Henry Bass won with them. They are going to be an awesome shaft and I think there are some breakthroughs here that might allow us to offer a .001 target shaft next year. MOst people I know that have them love them


----------



## leo Malkin (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi all,

I am looking at the 400 or 500 to shoot 50m and 100g points may add weight as needed. My bows are 45lbs. I am looking at using the ventec 2.25" Swift with a 2 degree right helical. I will cut from both ends. I think I will start with the included nocks and the nock collars included. do not know if i'd use a second set for NFAA Field rounds and 3d. Considering the regular ultralight which has been used at long distance for years without problems.


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

I just got some of the Pierce Platinum 250's and checked them on the RAM for straightness. All 12 of them met or were better than their .0025 straightness rating. About 8 of them tested .001 or under. I was worried after ordering them based on some of the problems others had reported, but this batch looks good. That said Easton Deep Six 280's showed almost no deviation when tested on the RAM for straightness. I know I will not be able to see the difference on the targets given my skill level, but it is still confidence inspiring to see the shaft show virtually no deviation on the RAM.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Adamsdjr said:


> I just got some of the Pierce Platinum 250's and checked them on the RAM for straightness. All 12 of them met or were better than their .0025 straightness rating. About 8 of them tested .001 or under. I was worried after ordering them based on some of the problems others had reported, but this batch looks good. That said Easton Deep Six 280's showed almost no deviation when tested on the RAM for straightness. I know I will not be able to see the difference on the targets given my skill level, but it is still confidence inspiring to see the shaft show virtually no deviation on the RAM.


That is great to see the tolerances tighter on the GT's. I talked to a buddy the other day that said they took a lot of heat for my video on tolerances or lack there off. Didn't mean to ruffle some feathers but maybe it was for the good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blazinpond (Sep 16, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> That is great to see the tolerances tighter on the GT's. I talked to a buddy the other day that said they took a lot of heat for my video on tolerances or lack there off. Didn't mean to ruffle some feathers but maybe it was for the good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We are very appreciative you did. 
Very commendable to speak the truth, knowing that a company may be quite displeased.
We all greatly appreciate your unbiased opinions NOT influenced by corporate biases.
It may also keep archery companies more honest or resolve problems quicker.
Thank you.


----------



## timberelk (Jul 6, 2015)

Read all 5 pages and am pulling this thread back up to see if anyone has seen GT's tolerances tighten up in the last few months?


----------



## TechStuf (Sep 27, 2012)

Blazinpond said:


> We are very appreciative you did.
> Very commendable to speak the truth, knowing that a company may be quite displeased.
> We all greatly appreciate your unbiased opinions NOT influenced by corporate biases.
> It may also keep archery companies more honest or resolve problems quicker.
> Thank you.



My sediments exactly. Just got some Victory VAP Gamers and low and behold, they were even wobblier than my last batch of kinetics. For giggles, I decided to put my $1.00 clearance Allen intimidators and low and behold, I had more of them spin true than the VAP Gamers! 

To be fair, the VAP gamers warps were at the nock end, but these were pre-built arrows (which I never usually buy for that reason). What's it say when a cheap chinese carbon shaft from Allen company spins better than VAP Gamers advertised as .003.

Sure hope the CE Maxima Blue streak Selects I got coming live up to the hype. 

At the end of the day, it may be splitting hairs, but that's what it's about when manufacturers price their shafts at a given straightness value. Sure, we can still hit what we're aiming at most of the time, but....

They're making us pay for the 'split hairs' that they ain't delivering.


TS


----------



## timberelk (Jul 6, 2015)

It sounds as though the Easton Axis and Injecxion have the least mishaps... GT is getting struck down with all these individuals saying how wobbly they are and now even the VAP have a review that states they are wobbly. Haven't herd much, if any, bad reviews of the Axis and injections...


----------



## TechStuf (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah, my Axis N-fused may be 'brittler' especially in the cold, but mine have most all spun truer than my eye can make out without putting my head in a vise and using a good magnifying glass.

TS


----------



## timberelk (Jul 6, 2015)

TechStuf said:


> Yeah, my Axis N-fused may be 'brittler' especially in the cold, but mine have most all spun truer than my eye can make out without putting my head in a vise and using a good magnifying glass.
> 
> TS


An all carbon arrow brittle?? Damn! I can't make up my mind... straight and brittle or wobbly and durable... 

Guess first concern is accuracy (wobble hurts accuracy) and everything else (durable-ness) comes second 


The more I "learn" the less I know lol


----------



## TechStuf (Sep 27, 2012)

LOL. All I know is it's a crap shoot when it's my turn to toe the line. A man's got to have a hobby. And most of the time, mine is convincing myself that I'll get around to mine.

In my experience, the only way to kill a kinetic is to lose one, or get so curious after having them hang around so long, that you shoot one into a cinder block to make sure it's made of material from this earth. To be fair, although I've shattered a few Axis, they too hold up most of the time. And most of my explosions happened below freezing. Here's a destruction test vid...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmqdA9B0OcM 

I do think we as bow hunters should hold manufacturers accountable for their advertised specs. If they charge you for select grade, it had better meet spec.

Otherwise they're charlatans making a money grab to exploit our ignorance.

You know, like the medical industry. Or politics. Or banking. HellyWeird, or higher education. 

All the more reason to hit the range every day. A good, accurate, THWAACK! is a great stress reliever.


TS


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm really hoping GT has stepped up their game. I have 2 dozen in route of the 300 spine and I really hope the tolerances hold true. Would really like to see tolerance getting back to the old GT's of the past. The GPI for a 300 spine is right up my alley. Not sure I will use their components and might go with 2 D6 Hit inserts. Not giving up on them and hope to be using them as another micro diameter shaft option, especially since Easton has very few choices in a 300 spine range. GT could really capitalize on this area if the quality was there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> I'm really hoping GT has stepped up their game. I have 2 dozen in route of the 300 spine and I really hope the tolerances hold true. Would really like to see tolerance getting back to the old GT's of the past. The GPI for a 300 spine is right up my alley. Not sure I will use their components and might go with 2 D6 Hit inserts. Not giving up on them and hope to be using them as another micro diameter shaft option, especially since Easton has very few choices in a 300 spine range. GT could really capitalize on this area if the quality was there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please update us on what ya find with them. I really want to order some 300 platinums they are exactly what I need with my set up. But my last batch of pro hunters I bought were bad so hoping they get there stuff together.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Will do ^^^^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Just got a handful of the Pro Hunters and XT's in for an article I have to do coming up. Decided to put the Pro Hunters on the RAM real quick and was pleased to see them within spec and even tighter. Let's hope the Platinum Pierce will be the same 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dls0418 (May 27, 2014)

I'm hoping that they straightened this out because I like the specs of them but all the negative feedback has kept my from giving them a try.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

The Platinum Pierces should arrive on Monday. It will be the first thing I check before cutting anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timberelk (Jul 6, 2015)

ontarget7 said:


> The Platinum Pierces should arrive on Monday. It will be the first thing I check before cutting anything.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let us know!


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> I'm really hoping GT has stepped up their game. I have 2 dozen in route of the 300 spine and I really hope the tolerances hold true. Would really like to see tolerance getting back to the old GT's of the past. The GPI for a 300 spine is right up my alley. Not sure I will use their components and might go with 2 D6 Hit inserts. Not giving up on them and hope to be using them as another micro diameter shaft option, especially since Easton has very few choices in a 300 spine range. GT could really capitalize on this area if the quality was there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will you be testing any of the Pierce with the new Ballistic Collar? It would be nice to see your opinion of them. The design looks intriguing, but outserts of any kind make me nervous.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

k&j8 said:


> Will you be testing any of the Pierce with the new Ballistic Collar? It would be nice to see your opinion of them. The design looks intriguing, but outserts of any kind make me nervous.


Not really a fan of them and have tested them out when the Koas first came out. Everything I would be looking to test will be with the D6 HIT inserts. Will probably run two of them up front. 

Not a fan of any outsert to date


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> Not really a fan of them and have tested them out when the Koas first came out. Everything I would be looking to test will be with the D6 HIT inserts. Will probably run two of them up front.
> 
> Not a fan of any outsert to date


Let us know how they fit in there thought I seen one thread a guys saying it was extremely tight fit had to hammer them in.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

tripleb2431 said:


> Let us know how they fit in there thought I seen one thread a guys saying it was extremely tight fit had to hammer them in.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


The inserts and collars that came with the 250 Pierce Platinums I have fit perfectly. I have not used them, just dry fit them.


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

Adamsdjr said:


> The inserts and collars that came with the 250 Pierce Platinums I have fit perfectly. I have not used them, just dry fit them.


I meant the deep 6 hit inserts

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here we go again 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

That was fast !! 
Forget it, they are going back. 

5 out of the first 12 are way out of spec with visible wobble, even by the eye. 

I'm done with them until they get their act together in quality control 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> That was fast !!
> Forget it, they are going back.
> 
> 5 out of the first 12 are way out of spec with visible wobble, even by the eye.
> ...


Well that's no good. I just ordered 2 dozen. Though they said they were backordered on the 340s so maybe I'll get a better batch. I really want these shafts to be good because they are lighter than the Easton Injexions. I need a 340-330 spine but I don't want a shaft that's over 10gpi for target shooting.


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> That was fast !!
> Forget it, they are going back.
> 
> 5 out of the first 12 are way out of spec with visible wobble, even by the eye.
> ...


Thanks for update though not what I was hoping to hear.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## TechStuf (Sep 27, 2012)

yep, the only reason I kept mine, is a got a stellar deal on 'em. Mine were kinetics, so it appears GT's QC issues may be endemic to their entire operation. Cutting one end to get straightness is one thing, but both ends? No way.

They'd better do something fast, or they might as well change their advertising slogan to:

"Gold Tip. Tough as nails. ...And about as straight".


TS


----------



## dls0418 (May 27, 2014)

Definitely not the review I was hoping to hear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here is another clip
Highly disappointed 

https://vimeo.com/163345848


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

ontarget7 said:


> That was fast !!
> Forget it, they are going back.
> 
> 5 out of the first 12 are way out of spec with visible wobble, even by the eye.
> ...


Very disappointing. The 250's I got were fine, not as good as the D6 FMJ but still within specs. I knew I was taking a chance when I ordered them, but after they checked out OK I figured it was just the early batches that were bad. I tried the GT because the VAP Elites 250's that I got had 4 or 5 out of the dozen that were way out of spec. I wish Easton would make the Carbon Injexions in 300 or 280 spine.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

You might have not got lucky and hoping business back to normal. 

Had a very good conversation with Gold Tip and everything went quite well. Not going to go into details but things are looking up and I did get an older batch after researching it a little bit. Should have some more realistic stuff headed my way that is a better idea of what is to come. 

Gold Tips have always been one of the toughest arrows on the market and look forward to tolerances back to business as usual. 

Thanks for the very open communication 

I will say, if they come in as good as the other 7 in the 12 I tested, we are in business. 

Keep you posted !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> You might have not got lucky and hoping business back to normal.
> 
> Had a very good conversation with Gold Tip and everything went quite well. Not going to go into details but things are looking up and I did get an older batch after researching it a little bit. Should have some more realistic stuff headed my way that is a better idea of what is to come.
> 
> ...


That's good news. Thanks for the update. I saw earlier in the thread that Tim said that he thought a .001 version would be possible after some "breakthroughs" so hopefully the tolerances will be better across the board.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Your welcome !

Did not speak with Tim but I did get some very similar feedback. Definitely some breakthroughs coming down the pipe to keep tolerances up on the small diameter shafts. 
Look forward to testing some more out when they arrive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

Sure hope GT gets things figured out and starts putting out better shafts in the Pierce line. I was really starting to lean towards trying them for 3D, but may wait till later this year, or maybe even next year to make sure their QC issues are fully taken care of. Pain in the rear having to deal with defecting batches of shafts and having to send them back and such. But I'm really excited about the possibilities using this shaft for known 3D shoots. Gonna lose a bit of "line catching" ability, but shooting out close to 50yds I think the smaller and more dense shaft design being less affected by outdoor elements will win out. I've noticed I seem to lose many more points due to wind between me and the targets, than I would if I was shooting a smaller shaft and not catching lines. Rarely do the X-Cutters I'm shooting make the difference between catching a 12 or not.


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

Bummer, I actually believed what was written on the box. Got "shafted" once again. Hurts


----------



## JDKArcher (Nov 18, 2014)

I have been shooting platinums for a few months. They fly great.


----------



## pond scum (Aug 29, 2012)

didn't gold tip get bought out a while back??


----------



## markman (Apr 14, 2007)

I just got a doz GT pro hunters, (I know they're not the pierces) but the are perfect, zero issues, maybe it's just the pierces.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

Over the last 15 years I have shot all sorts of GT shafts including kenitics, ultra lights, velocities, 22's, x cutters, 30x and tripple x. I hate to hear bad news about the new shafts. Knowing gold tip and their customer service they will fix any problem you have and work to fix any problems they currently have. Cant wait to get me some pierce arrows!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)

I have two dozen of the pierce. I put each one on a spinner and looked for the wobble to cut out the bad spots. I cut every arrow from both ends depending on the wobble. After cutting, I put them back on the spinner. Roughly 20 out of the ended 24 ended up spinning really well after cutting. The other four still seemed to not spin as true. Overall, I like the arrow and I like the collar system. They are tough and fly like darts. I do agree that for the price, every single arrow should spin true and consistent. I too hope Gold tip gets this QA issue resolved.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

jmann28 said:


> My shop had to send back about 6 dozen pro hunters that were insanely wobbly on the arrow spinner. Also sent back 4 dozen xxx's that were easily .010 on the ram spine tester. I checked my 22's after finding out about this and sure enough, wobbly as hell. I'm going to be switching over to Easton's. I can't mentally be ok with how bad these 'pro grade' shafts are. Even cutting from both ends wouldn't help no matter what shaft. Gold tips used to be the best out there. This is unfortunately no longer the case.


I have to agree with some of this... We have had to ship some back to GT too and what I find funnier is some of the dozen's sent in they sent like 4 back saying it was with in tolerance and only gave 8 new ones. Another thing is I use the 22's but I have to get creative with cutting them depending on the spin... Sometimes 4" off front some times 3" off the front 2 off the back. Takes work to get those things to spin like a top. Not many arrows I use I need a ruler, marker and saw for all to get straight. But at the end they are shooting good just lots of work to get them there SOMETIEMS. They aren't all like that but can get some ruff dozens!


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

long4mtns said:


> I have two dozen of the pierce. I put each one on a spinner and looked for the wobble to cut out the bad spots. I cut every arrow from both ends depending on the wobble. After cutting, I put them back on the spinner. Roughly 20 out of the ended 24 ended up spinning really well after cutting. The other four still seemed to not spin as true. Overall, I like the arrow and I like the collar system. They are tough and fly like darts. I do agree that for the price, every single arrow should spin true and consistent. I too hope Gold tip gets this QA issue resolved.


Pretty much how I do it... Same findings for me here on most GT's...


----------



## M6A2REPR (Feb 22, 2016)

ontarget7 said:


> You might have not got lucky and hoping business back to normal.
> 
> Had a very good conversation with Gold Tip and everything went quite well. Not going to go into details but things are looking up and I did get an older batch after researching it a little bit. Should have some more realistic stuff headed my way that is a better idea of what is to come.
> 
> ...


Any update?


----------



## Ridgerunner7 (Nov 22, 2005)

I ordered six. 5/6 had a bad wobble. Stinks because they are really expensive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bernies boy (Aug 1, 2010)

Here's some more bad news, I wanted try them out anyway cause I'm a big fan of Gold Tip; but I wanted the target components that they make for the Pierces. Well guess what, they are on back order also. I purchased a doz. Black Eagle X-Impacts and got all the components I wanted and the arrows are all within specs too. They shoot great. Guess I have to give up my Gold Tip fanboy status?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have some good news !!
Finally received my fresh 2 dozen GT Pierce Platinums and I have nothing greater than .0025 tolerance when testing and would say half are under that. 

Really would like to see them hold to those tolerance in their micro diameter shafts. Keep at it and definitely a big improvement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

That's reassuring. I wonder how many umpteen lots are still out in circulation for sale...lol


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

HoosierArcher88 said:


> That's reassuring. I wonder how many umpteen lots are still out in circulation for sale...lol


Not sure on that one 

I now have 3 arrow builds all to compare and coming in at 420 gr 

GT Pierce Platinum's 
Element Typhoon's
Easton DaTorch and Hexx


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thankyou for the update OT7. Always enjoy following your findings and tests.


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

ontarget7 said:


> I have some good news !!
> Finally received my fresh 2 dozen GT Pierce Platinums and I have nothing greater than .0025 tolerance when testing and would say half are under that.
> 
> Really would like to see them hold to those tolerance in their micro diameter shafts. Keep at it and definitely a big improvement
> ...


That is great news. Thanks for the update. The last batch I received tested fine too but I have been holding off on my next order given your prior results. If Easton would just make a 300 or 280 spine Injexion it would not matter as much.


----------



## timberelk (Jul 6, 2015)

ontarget7 said:


> Not sure on that one
> 
> I now have 3 arrow builds all to compare and coming in at 420 gr
> 
> ...


Awesome! Let's us know!!!


----------



## markman (Apr 14, 2007)

These arrows are awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Huntermik (Apr 10, 2016)

How are these holding up? I'm thinking about picking up a dozen this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

I got my 2 dozen in after a long backorder, which I appreciate if they were working to correct problems. I've spun 1 dozen and only 2 are obvious outliers from the group. I haven't built my spine tester yet but I would expect that most are within the .0025 just by watching them spin. 

The thing that kind of gets me is that the run out on the shafts is not at the ends. I spent a lot of time spinning the 2 that were most crooked and it's clear that the crooked section is about in the last 1/3 of the decal to just past half way down the shaft. I have a Pine Ridge arrow spinner, really great spinner for the money, and it allows me to take the 2 sections apart to make the spinner wider or narrower. When I move the rollers towards the ends of the shaft, the ends spin perfectly. As I slowly bring them back in to the middle, the ends begin to wobble. The run out appears to happen over about 10" of the shaft right in the middle. Kind of a bummer for me as I was hoping to cut some of the run out off the ends of the shaft. It makes me wonder if the application of the decal has anything to do with the wobble as it looks like all the shafts are straight at the ends and if there is any wobble, it's coming from the middle of the shaft.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

^^^^^ 
I have seen the need to cut one end of the shaft like all out of the backend or front end depending on the readings I get. Others have been equal amounts from both ends but have never seen the issue in the up front or back 1/3 of the shaft yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Have not been an outsert guy at all but I do like the refined fit of the collar system on the GT system. Very tight with no play and they are spinning very true. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)

Shane - did your new arrows come directly from Gold Tip or through a distributor?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

long4mtns said:


> Shane - did your new arrows come directly from Gold Tip or through a distributor?


Directly from GT


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

First 6, nothing more than .002. 
I would say average is .0015 between the 6. 

Component fit is very good as well. Finished arrow weight coming in at 424 gr











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timberelk (Jul 6, 2015)

ontarget7 said:


> First 6, nothing more than .002.
> I would say average is .0015 between the 6.
> 
> Component fit is very good as well. Finished arrow weight coming in at 424 gr
> ...



Excited to see how they hold up to shooting! Especially the half outsert collar design


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

They tolerance to fit are much better and like how the system works overall. 

You can see how the half outsert leaves a small edge at the end of the shaft, like a seating shelf per say









Then the sleeve goes over that and seats on the remaining shelf that is exposed in the above pic.









Now the weak link to any half outsert of outsert system is the fulcrum point at the end of the shaft making it prone to bending. With the GT system it stiffens that fulcrum point up and pretty much eliminates it. In the pic below, my thumb nail is the reference point where the bottom of the sleeve sits. Now with a tight none sloppy fit, this pretty much protects that weak link in a half outsert system. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enewman (Jun 5, 2007)

Shane 

In the picture the outsert is smaller then the shaft. Is this correct.

Never mind I see what there doing. Can you post pic of the finished end


----------



## patmc81 (Jul 3, 2009)

How far past the carbon dose the outcert go? Will it make any difference when cutting for arrows?

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

patmc81 said:


> How far past the carbon dose the outcert go? Will it make any difference when cutting for arrows?
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


I gave that reference in the pic above ^^^^


----------



## patmc81 (Jul 3, 2009)

So like 1/2 inch? 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

patmc81 said:


> So like 1/2 inch?
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Just about 9/16


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

enewman said:


> Shane
> 
> In the picture the outsert is smaller then the shaft. Is this correct.
> 
> Never mind I see what there doing. Can you post pic of the finished end


----------



## patmc81 (Jul 3, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> Just about 9/16


Must need to get my eyes checked since I was off so much lol. Thanks for the info

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## enewman (Jun 5, 2007)

ontarget7 said:


>


That should make for a hell of an arrow.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Sweet! This would make sense as to how accurate these are... Chance is leading the OPA shooting these. I have never thought so hard about shooting micro diameter arrows for 3D as this year. Many people having great success.

Thanks for the information and time as always Shane!


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

If Shane, Gold tip knows who you are and that your reporting the findings to us, it seems obvious they would hand pick 12 arrows to ship you and, I couldn't figure out why they didn't check the ones they sent you before that were way off. That seems extremely stupid and someone probably got reamed for doing it. So how do we know if they really fixed this straightness problem or just sent you 12 perfect ones?
I like GT arrows but it seems they lied big time by putting on the package a guaranteed straightness that wasn't even close. Am I missing something?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

OCHO505 said:


> Sweet! This would make sense as to how accurate these are... Chance is leading the OPA shooting these. I have never thought so hard about shooting micro diameter arrows for 3D as this year. Many people having great success.
> 
> Thanks for the information and time as always Shane!


You bet, bro [emoji1360]



Gruder said:


> If Shane, Gold tip knows who you are and that your reporting the findings to us, it seems obvious they would hand pick 12 arrows to ship you and, I couldn't figure out why they didn't check the ones they sent you before that were way off. That seems extremely stupid and someone probably got reamed for doing it. So how do we know if they really fixed this straightness problem or just sent you 12 perfect ones?
> I like GT arrows but it seems they lied big time by putting on the package a guaranteed straightness that wasn't even close. Am I missing something?


I was informed of changes made awhile back so I got one of the newer lots that recently came in. I was also told that this will be the standard as well as tighter tolerances to come. 

Yes, I know a few people but that doesn't change the way I view things. I want know special treatment and only want the general consumer to get the same quality I expect.


If they hand selected them I would have .001's or less on every one [emoji6]


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

ontarget7 said:


> That was fast !!
> Forget it, they are going back.
> 
> 5 out of the first 12 are way out of spec with visible wobble, even by the eye.
> ...


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

^^^^^^
Yep, that's what I said 

Sure glad they are stepping it up [emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks for your research 
Doesn't mean I trust them now, I'm skeptical of eveything


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Put it this way.

Their track record for a great quality arrow far surpasses their down turns. 
I still have old expedition arrows that still test .001-.003 and are actually supposed to be .006. 

Have shot them for years with great results and have tested very well. 
I'm just glad they are getting back on track, always loved their toughness and durability. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldCountry (Jul 1, 2015)

OT7/Shane -- thanks for your testing and for your fair approach to sorting out these tolerance issues. This is very helpful to many folks, far more than the actual number who will post to this thread.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

OldCountry said:


> OT7/Shane -- thanks for your testing and for your fair approach to sorting out these tolerance issues. This is very helpful to many folks, far more than the actual number who will post to this thread.


Not a problem 

Yea, I get quite a few text, emails etc from guys that don't bother posting on AT. It's amazing how many follow the sight but never interact. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)

Shane - what weight tolerances per shaft did you see? We're they within spec?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

long4mtns said:


> Shane - what weight tolerances per shaft did you see? We're they within spec?


Out of the 6 built right now all are coming in at 424 gr well within the +/-.05 grain tolerance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Block25 (Feb 23, 2009)

For all you guys that are bashing the Gold Tip Pierce Platinum's before shooting them (just cause there are a couple of guys that say theirs wobble here or there) give them a Chance. You have already seen some of the toughest tournaments this year won with them (Redding, OPA) and many more to come. I picked some up here a few months back and will be shooting them for everything outside and possibly inside. They have been an unbelievable arrow to this date. Gold Tip has yet to let to many people down.


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

Block25 said:


> For all you guys that are bashing the Gold Tip Pierce Platinum's before shooting them (just cause there are a couple of guys that say theirs wobble here or there) give them a Chance. You have already seen some of the toughest tournaments this year won with them (Redding, OPA) and many more to come. I picked some up here a few months back and will be shooting them for everything outside and possibly inside. They have been an unbelievable arrow to this date. Gold Tip has yet to let to many people down.


There's def way more than a few claiming they have not been keeping to advetized tolerances. And a lot of people not just claiming they back it up with ram testing. But that's kinda the point of this thread is to keep track on have they addressed the issue yet cause we love the durability and track record of gold tip arrows. So we are anxiously waiting to hear they got it fixed so we can confidently pull the trigger on these new pierce platinums.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

I would like to buy some also, but how will we know if we are getting a new batch or not?


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

So how is the outsert system holding up so far? Are they bending any? How well do they work with a bag Target?

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

Glad it sounds like the quality is getting straightened out. I am thinking about changing from the GT Velocity to the Pierce this year to try a small arrow. Skeptical it will be any better for hunting than a standard diameter, but I might just change it up and try it.


----------



## pronghorn (Jul 16, 2003)

I just received a new dozen of the Pierces in 400 spine. The full dozen came in straight as an arrow. They are hitting right on out to 100 yards.


----------



## pronghorn (Jul 16, 2003)

tripleb2431 said:


> So how is the outsert system holding up so far? Are they bending any? How well do they work with a bag Target?
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


I have yet to bend an outsert. I had one break, but it was a me problem. They pull hard out of a fresh bag target, however if they have a few shots on the bag, then you are just fine.


----------



## jimmyk (Oct 14, 2007)

Curious as to how these compare to the new Element Arrows. I like the woven carbon arrow, always have. Wish the Radial X weaves had more options, I would give those a try.


----------



## tack09 (Feb 13, 2009)

Has anyone tried the Pierce nock collar fit on on Victory Vaps? 400's?


----------



## Hawk Eye (Aug 6, 2005)

I just got a doz. Pierce Plat. There was only one shaft that wobbled a little. I cut from the back end a little at a time until I got the wobble out. These shafts are shooting great out to 80yds.


----------



## Zpotter (Mar 18, 2016)

Just ordered a doZen can't wait to try them out


----------



## Rjm08 (May 22, 2002)

Too windy and rainy to shoot outdoors, so here is a 600/45X using GT Pierce Platinum 340's out of a Mathews Halon X


----------



## Casper053 (Oct 22, 2014)

ppkaprince98 said:


> I would like to buy some also, but how will we know if we are getting a new batch or not?


^^^ x2


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

How far do the collars cover back over the shaft? Trying to figure out what length I need.


----------



## remi1 (Feb 4, 2015)

Any body try putting the cold tip system on the carbon injexions ? I really like the idea of the fact system.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

remi1 said:


> Any body try putting the cold tip system on the carbon injexions ? I really like the idea of the fact system.


You would have to sand down the Injexion to get the gold sleeve to fit. The half outsert itself is smaller in diameter than the outside diameter of the Injexions 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> Here is another clip
> Highly disappointed
> 
> https://vimeo.com/163345848
> ...


Looks all to familiar...

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

ontarget7 said:


> Here is a quick clip comparing the Gold Tip Pierce Platinum and a Easton Carbon Injexion
> 
> https://vimeo.com/151258498
> 
> ...


This is what I like about AT. Archers helping archers. Thanks for doing my homework OT7. Your a valued member IMO


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

So I did some testing and now am finally shooting the Pierce Platinum shafts that I got. Out of the 2 dozen that I have, only 2 were not within .0025 and a handful were within .001. After cutting the shafts to 29" c to c, they are all now within .0025 and many straighter than that. They also are pounding the X at 40, 50 and 60 meters. The weight tolerance is also very tight. The lightest and heaviest shafts are only 2gr apart and I'm able to use components to bring them in tighter.


----------



## thebeav (Jul 1, 2005)

I love my Pierce platinum's they have been a very good arrows for me and a lot of my friends shooting them.


----------



## Finq (Jul 12, 2009)

I've been shooting the Pierce for a couple of weeks now for 50m Fita distance and I don't know if I have a "good" batch or not, but they sure hit right behind the pin for me and were good enough for >680/720. 
Domagoj Buden won the bronce medal in Antalya last weekend, shooting the Pierce Platinums. 
I'd say they are doing allright.


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

So when they are saying +/- .0025
Then .005 is supposed to be acceptable advertised tolerance??
I ask this as to x cutters comment on all arrows meet .005


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

killerloop said:


> So when they are saying +/- .0025
> Then .005 is supposed to be acceptable advertised tolerance??
> I ask this as to x cutters comment on all arrows meet .005
> 
> ...


Yes sir

.005 is one wobbly shaft thou for that type of money. Keep the .0025 and under then the price point would be fair IMO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> Yes sir
> 
> .005 is one wobbly shaft thou for that type of money. Keep the .0025 and under then the price point would be fair IMO
> 
> ...


So they should be advertised as a .005

I guess I've never looked.. doessences easton use the false pretence of +/- 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

killerloop said:


> So they should be advertised as a .005
> 
> I guess I've never looked.. doessences easton use the false pretence of +/-
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


No
+/-.0025 means they can have a tolerance up to .005


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

Anyone want to buy 9 gt platinum s
+/- banana 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JJGRdude (Jul 16, 2012)

All arrows are measured with a +/- tolerance. An easton X10 is a +/- .0015 so .003 is the total allowed runout. Everyone in the industry measures this way. It is nothing new and it is nothing Gold Tip invented. An arrow that is +/- .0025 will have visible wobble on an arrow spinner. A dial indicator must sit in the center of a 28" arrow to be measured for AMO specs. If it reads .0025 it is in tolerance. There is no dial indicator on the ends of shafts when they are sorted. End run out doesn't necessarily mean the shaft is out of tolerance.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

killerloop said:


> Anyone want to buy 9 gt platinum s
> +/- banana
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Haha that's funny. You may have gotten an old batch. Mine are straight pounding the X out to 60 meters. I haven't shot them farther than that yet but I'd imagine that they'd do just fine out to as far as I can shoot.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

JJGRdude said:


> All arrows are measured with a +/- tolerance. An easton X10 is a +/- .0015 so .003 is the total allowed runout. Everyone in the industry measures this way. It is nothing new and it is nothing Gold Tip invented. An arrow that is +/- .0025 will have visible wobble on an arrow spinner. A dial indicator must sit in the center of a 28" arrow to be measured for AMO specs. If it reads .0025 it is in tolerance. There is no dial indicator on the ends of shafts when they are sorted. End run out doesn't necessarily mean the shaft is out of tolerance.


The difference is there are options that hold to the minus side of those tolerances or right at. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

JJGRdude said:


> All arrows are measured with a +/- tolerance. An easton X10 is a +/- .0015 so .003 is the total allowed runout. Everyone in the industry measures this way. It is nothing new and it is nothing Gold Tip invented. An arrow that is +/- .0025 will have visible wobble on an arrow spinner. A dial indicator must sit in the center of a 28" arrow to be measured for AMO specs. If it reads .0025 it is in tolerance. There is no dial indicator on the ends of shafts when they are sorted. End run out doesn't necessarily mean the shaft is out of tolerance.


I hear you cluck n , but then price point should not be in the PLATNIUM venue....

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rjm08 (May 22, 2002)

Not bad for 50 yards.


----------



## JJGRdude (Jul 16, 2012)

Straightness isn't the main contributor to accuracy. You can take shafts with a .006 straightness and still tune them in to the same hole at 20 yards. They will shoot a sub 2" group at 60 yards. People will ride the straightness train to the death. The Platinum is an awesome shaft and even if it is a .0025 straightness it is much better than any other micro diameter shaft on the market.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

JJGRdude said:


> Straightness isn't the main contributor to accuracy. You can take shafts with a .006 straightness and still tune them in to the same hole at 20 yards. They will shoot a sub 2" group at 60 yards. People will ride the straightness train to the death. The Platinum is an awesome shaft and even if it is a .0025 straightness it is much better than any other micro diameter shaft on the market.


Straightness and spine consistency will go hand and hand even thou they are different. 

You take a .005 shaft and throw on a Broadhead and do the same with a .001 shaft and there is definitely a difference down range. 

I have loved GT's for years but to back their consistency compared to their arrows from the past, it has slipped quite a bit. 

Just telling it like it is and its reality. 

Things are definitely pushing to get back to business as usual. 
The micro diameter shafts are hard to maintain tight tolerances without all the waste. It's the very reason the Injexions went to a .003 rating. Now if GT can find away to keep the consistency and tolerances tight, they have the potential to really own that market for tolerances on micro diameter shafts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I will be putting together a 80# Elite Impulse and really wanting to shoot the Platinum Pierce but just dont want to shoot the outsert system for multiple reason. Finally said forget it and sanded down the top portion of the D6 HIT's to make it work in the GT Platinum Pierce. 

Going to give these a test run











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

ontarget7 said:


> I will be putting together a 80# Elite Impulse and really wanting to shoot the Platinum Pierce but just dont want to shoot the outsert system for multiple reason. Finally said forget it and sanded down the top portion of the D6 HIT's to make it work in the GT Platinum Pierce.
> 
> Going to give these a test run
> 
> ...


You know, Dan Evans of Trophy Taker (now his new company) has talked about making stainless steel inserts for micro diameter shafts. VAPs, Eatons, GTs. Last I heard he was trying to work things out with Easton for patent reasons. 

I hope this is all works out!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

bowhuntermitch said:


> You know, Dan Evans of Trophy Taker (now his new company) has talked about making stainless steel inserts for micro diameter shafts. VAPs, Eatons, GTs. Last I heard he was trying to work things out with Easton for patent reasons.
> 
> I hope this is all works out!


That would be sweet
I would love to see a D6 that is double in length than standard. 
Will be doubling up these


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ermine (Jul 17, 2016)

I got a dozen to mess around with. All of the arrows but 2 tested very tight on my ram. Seem like nice arrows. I'm gonna try their outsert system. Although I typically like hidden inserts best


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

How are the specs on the new price platinum that are built how


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

Think I'm about to order some pierces and cross my fingers and hope I get good set. But my question for those that have already worked with them is how much of any do you have to compensate for the over hang of their ousert system. Acording to OT2 I need 27.5" carbon to carbon arrow so what should my carbon to carbon be with the peirce? Thanks

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Casper053 (Oct 22, 2014)

The sleeve covers about 1/2 an inch of carbon shaft. If that doesn't interfere with your rest set up I wouldn't change the carbon to carbon length.


----------



## theanswer (Jan 25, 2003)

Glad I came across this post yesterday. I made up a dozen 300 Platinum Pierce arrows I got through Lancaster about 1 month ago. Only cutting from the front. I spine tested them on my RAM tester but have never used it for checking straightness. I assume the manufacturers are telling and selling you the right thing. When I came home from work yesterday I check them full length and moved the bearing spacers in past the fletching checking middle of shaft. I had 5 of 12 fail fall between 0.005(2) 0.0055(2) and 0.006(1). So did I only have 3 fail because 2 of them are 0.005? I have a call into GT. Waiting on a phone call.


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

theanswer said:


> Glad I came across this post yesterday. I made up a dozen 300 Platinum Pierce arrows I got through Lancaster about 1 month ago. Only cutting from the front. I spine tested them on my RAM tester but have never used it for checking straightness. I assume the manufacturers are telling and selling you the right thing. When I came home from work yesterday I check them full length and moved the bearing spacers in past the fletching checking middle of shaft. I had 5 of 12 fail fall between 0.005(2) 0.0055(2) and 0.006(1). So did I only have 3 fail because 2 of them are 0.005? I have a call into GT. Waiting on a phone call.


Str8ness is +/- .0025
So they get up to .oo5
Good luck with getting it resolved.. I didnt...would you like a not her. 006 to match yours?? Ha

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

My pierce platinums and components showed up and the ups guy didn't leave them and they ended up sending them back to the sender, I was so excited to get them and get them up and running but I will have to wait just a little longer.

I am planning on cutting them to 28 inches of shaft and putting in the 120 grain points and installing the nocks. Then I will group tune them to the same hole at 20 yards with my hooter shooter and then fletch them accordingly.


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

Just got a dozen in directly from gold tip was pretty busy so real quickly grabbed 3 and spun them on my spinner 2 had very very slight wobble I'm sure will come out when I cut them. And one of the 3 was pretty substantial wobble. I'll check them all out better soon and update.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

I don't have spine tester just spinner and they are wobbly no if and or buts about it.









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1faith (Dec 8, 2010)

I love mine, they fly very well however I cant get past looking at '' Made in Mexico '' written on the shaft.


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hate to be negative, but. I tried them in the spring and the bushings were horrible. Half of them wobbled badly even with a hand spin. I was told they were aware and redoing the bushing, but I went with ximpacts.


----------



## Willie Mathews (Feb 8, 2015)

Sorry to dig up a 3 month old thread, but I'm curious to know if things have trended the right direction since the last posts on this issue. Anybody still having problems creeping up or has Gold Tip gotten on top of it?


----------



## Connorhap11 (Oct 12, 2016)

Gold Tip has definitely gotten on top of it and has a new method of how they are measuring the straightness of the arrow which works great. Pierce Platinum's are well within spec and are my arrow of choice!


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Connorhap11 said:


> Gold Tip has definitely gotten on top of it and has a new method of how they are measuring the straightness of the arrow which works great. Pierce Platinum's are well within spec and are my arrow of choice!


welcome to AT. 
new method you say? is it just the old method because GT never had an issue a few years ago.....................


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

2017 the Platinum Tour is coming out. It's a .001 Pierce shaft.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Huntinsker said:


> 2017 the Platinum Tour is coming out. It's a .001 Pierce shaft.


I bet they will be $200 a dozen, no thanks.


----------



## Fryar3401 (Jul 9, 2016)

Hard to beat a gold tip


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

dnv23 said:


> I bet they will be $200 a dozen, no thanks.


Better than $420 for a dozen X10 shafts. Target guys are used to paying that kind of money for top performance and specs. Lancaster has them for $220 a dozen


----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)

Connorhap11 said:


> Gold Tip has definitely gotten on top of it and has a new method of how they are measuring the straightness of the arrow which works great. Pierce Platinum's are well within spec and are my arrow of choice!


Can you elaborate on how they are measuring?


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

I got 24 Pierce Platinum 300's about 2 weeks ago. All but 1 (and it was just out) met or exceeded specs when checked on my RAM. A number of them showed virtually no runout. Much better than a batch I tested at the first of the year.


----------



## Willie Mathews (Feb 8, 2015)

Awesome to hear! I think they will be my next arrow.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

I've had one set, and am building another set this week (I shoot field/target only). I get platinums and still trim an inch or so off the back of the raw shaft before making my final length cut....square both ends and good to go. Tested them on a digital straightness tester with the rollers 1/2" from each end and didn't have one over .0005 in my first set. Haven't started this set but I'm sure I'll get the same result. Interestingly enough I had a set of ultralight pros two seasons ago that never got better than .0025 through the dozen and those arrows proved to be some of the most accurate I've built and shot from 10ft to 100yards. I tested my first set of platinums out of curiosity, but for the most part straightness is only a small percentage of my attention when building a set of arrows anymore.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

My friend used them to win the Iowa State ISAA shoot this year. He shot the bowhunter class and set a new state
record.


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

I just got a dozen. I havent given them a full gamut of testing but i really like them so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pronghorn (Jul 16, 2003)

I wanted to add an update on my Pierce Platinum 340's. I was able to kill a mule deer and an antelope with the same shaft. I have also shot the same arrow in leagues for the past few weeks. The tolerance on my past two dozen have been great!


----------



## Ermine (Jul 17, 2016)

Adamsdjr said:


> I got 24 Pierce Platinum 300's about 2 weeks ago. All but 1 (and it was just out) met or exceeded specs when checked on my RAM. A number of them showed virtually no runout. Much better than a batch I tested at the first of the year.


Yep. Been my experience too! Great shaft and very tough! The new Pierce tours look even better tolerance wise!


----------



## sigfla (Sep 19, 2006)

I just experimented with 6 and ordered more today. My Ballistic collars are left loose and not glued. Arrow prep is as crucial as any other I have used. I do square the insert end with my ASD and I would love to be able to do the same to the collar. Mine spin true as far as I can test with my spinner. I do not have a RAM tester so i can't tell if they are within spec beyond the spin. I admit I have had to try 3 different field point types before I found one that spun true. I have some Top Hat 150gr target points that always wobble, some Saunders and another bullet type point I can't remember the brand. I think b/c the insert indexes off the shoulder of the point just above the threads it requires one that is square there. Now I may be wrong b/c the collar also makes contact and the points shoulder may never touch the insert but IMHO my points that spun tru w/out the collar also spun with the collar. The ones that wobbled did so with and without the collar installed. I like this system and will continue to use them.


----------



## Ermine (Jul 17, 2016)

Can't wait to try the Pierce tours


----------



## Crunchy03 (Mar 15, 2017)

just switched from the kinetic koas to the pierce platinum. not cheap to get weight out front. I ended up ordering VAP shok SS inserts


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

Crunchy03 said:


> just switched from the kinetic koas to the pierce platinum. not cheap to get weight out front. I ended up ordering VAP shok SS inserts


Gold tip fact weight system is available for the Pierce arrows. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## AJ89 (Jan 22, 2015)

So are the Vaps the way to go? I was wanting to try the Pierce arrows out, but this has got me a little hesitant


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

From what I hear they have came up with an even better process now on how they build them and are getting great results. But I've not got my hands on a set myself to see if that's true.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crunchy03 (Mar 15, 2017)

tripleb2431 said:


> Gold tip fact weight system is available for the Pierce arrows.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


I looked into them. they were pricey. it is cheaper to get the shok system.


----------



## Crunchy03 (Mar 15, 2017)

the OD for the 300s are a hair to big for the VAP SS inserts to slide over, heads up.


----------



## Gman824 (Aug 7, 2014)

I had some of the first platinums that came out and they were definitely far from straight. I recently got some of the newer ones and they are waaaaaaay better! I'm glad they got the wobble problem figured out. The arrows I just bought I'm going to try the fire nock outserts. They're alittle lighter but I think stronger and won't bend as easy.


----------

